# Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?



## rogreg (1. Januar 2014)

Liebe Elektrospezialisten, ich bitte um eure Hilfe!

Ich hab dieses Boot http://www.via-nova-sports.de/item.php/ ... 20Airdeck/ und suche nach einer vernünftigen Elektro-Lösung für die alte Donau in Wien. (Stilles Gewässer - Keine Benziner erlaubt) 
Beim Akku ist meine Wahl auf die LiFeYPO4 90AH gefallen, da ich mir die Schlepperei ersparen will und sie sich mMn trotz höherer Anschaffungskosten bald amortisiert, auch wenn die Angaben des Herstellers nur zur Hälfte stimmen.

Nun meine Fragen:
Hat wer Erfahrung mit Solarpanels? Würd mir gern auf das Bimini so ein flexibles Panel montieren. 
http://www.ev-power.eu/Solar-Panels/Sol ... html?cur=1
Kann man den Akku auch während der Fahrt damit aufladen oder nur im Ruhezustand?
Dazu dieses Ladegerät: 
http://www.ev-power.eu/Solar-GridFree/M ... html?cur=1
Hat sich sowas schon mal wer durchüberlegt, ob sowas überhaupt funktionieren kann? Worauf muss ich da noch achten? Spezielle Kabelstärke?

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit diesen Motoren?
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Rhino-VX-54-Kurzschaft
http://www.ebay.at/itm/MOTOR-BOOT-12v-A ... 5d3ad2930e

...oder welchen könntet ihr in diesem Preissegment (bis ca. 300€) empfehlen? 
Würdet ihr in meinem Fall Lang - oder Kurzschaft nehmen?

Ich wäre für sachdienliche Hinweise sehr dankbar,
:danke: 
ro


----------



## ulf (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Hallo

Leider funktionieren die meißten deiner Links nicht. Allgemein kann man aber sagen, daß mit Solarpanels die Reichweite nur geringfügig erweitert werden kann. Das Panel lädt zwar im Betrieb nicht, liefert aber dennoch einen kleinen Teil des benötigten Stroms dazu. Das ist so, wie wenn Du beim Autofahren unter der Fahrt etwas Sprit mit einer Spritze in den Tank füllst. Der Tank wird zwar dadurch nicht voller, aber man kommt dennoch etwas weiter.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Frankia (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Die Batterie habe ich auch (gebraucht gekauft) und bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Das Gewicht werde ich noch weiter abspecken bzw. eine neue Kiste mit Batteriemonitor bauen, damit ich weiß, wieviel noch drin ist.

http://www.victronenergy.de/battery-monitors/bmv-600s and bmv-602s/

http://youtu.be/pV9g8lf0lf4

Was das Panel angeht, muß ich Ulf recht geben. Das lohnt sich nicht, solange nur während der Fahrt geladen werden soll.


----------



## rogreg (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Oh sorry für die fehlerhaften Links... hier nochmal:
Schlauchboot
Ladegerät
Solarpanel
Motor Rhino
Motor Migaeo

Es soll ja eigentlich ständig geladen werden, nicht nur während der Fahrt. Also ich denk, wenn man da den ganzen Tag am Wasser ist, können da an einem schönen Sommertag sicher an die 20A wieder reingeladen werden, oder? Aus diesem Gesichtspunkt werde ich mir vielleicht doch keine 90er sondern 2stk mit 40Ah besorgen.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Entsorgen der schweren Schale. Aber kanns da nicht zu gröberen Problemen kommen, wenn die Batterie mit Wasser in Berührung kommt? Garantie wird da sicher keine mehr übernommen.

Danke für eure Response, bitte gebt mir doch noch ein paar Tipps bezügl. Motor! 
lg ro


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

3,8m Boot = 56 lbs Motor, maximal noch eine Stufe drunter aber definitv über 40 lbs Schubkraft.

Batterien brauchst du unter 100 AH ebenfalls garnicht kaufen. Dann kannst du lieber ein Ersatzpaddel kaufen.

Solarpanels sind Spielkram. Als die vor einigen Jahren neu rauskamen haben sich einige solche Solardecken gekauft...und sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder von getrennt.


----------



## Hann. Münden (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*



rogreg schrieb:


> Oh sorry für die fehlerhaften Links... hier nochmal:
> Schlauchboot
> Ladegerät
> Solarpanel
> ...


Moin,
würde eine 1x90-100Ah oder sogar 120Ah Batterie nehmen.
Parallelschalterei ist nervig.
Allein schon, weil du der Bleibatterie keine 100% entnehmen darfst.
Mit dem 130Wp Solarmodul wird es wie mit dem Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein werden. Die 130Wp sind ein Wert der unter günstigen Vorraussetzungen zustande kommt - unverschattete pralle Sonne, gekühlt , optimaler Einstrahlungswinkel. 
Mehrere Module = unpraktischer Käse.
Deswegen würde ich das Thema gleich vergessen.

Mit einer 100Ah-120Ah Batterie kannst du schon einiges an Flusskilometern (auf kleiner Stufe) abgrasen. 

Order dir für den Rhino-Motor gleich Reserve-Plastikantriebsschrauben.

Besitze auch nen Schlauchboot mit Rhinomotor.
Allerdings benutze ich es fürs Modellboothobby(Rennboote) und nicht fürs Angeln.

Nachtrag: Als Ladegerät dieses http://www.voelkner.de/products/310836/Profi-Power-Automatik-Ladegeraet-LCD-4-8-A.html
Gruß


----------



## ulf (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Hallo



> Also ich denk, wenn man da den ganzen Tag am Wasser ist, können da an  einem schönen Sommertag sicher an die 20A*h* wieder reingeladen werden,  oder?


Dann würde ich lieber in eine 20Ah größere Batterie investieren. Die Solarpanels allein sind das ja noch nicht. Die müssen auf eine geeignete Befestigung (über Dir -> hoher Schwerpunkt) dann braucht's noch den Regler und das ganze muß auch noch verkabelt werden.
Die biegsamen Panels sind vom Wirkungsgrad recht schlecht. Die guten Panels sind nachwievor starr, groß und schwer. Auf meinem Womo hab ich ein 160Wp Modul, das wiegt 16 kg, und ist ca. 1,3m mal 1m groß. So was sperriges hätte ich nur sehr ungern auf einem Boot, wo man eh immer chronisch zu wenig Platz hat. 
Wenn Du dann die Panels über Dir hast, sind die beim auswerfen und drillen auch noch ständig im Weg.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: nimm ne größere Batterie, wenn Du mehr Reichweite brauchst und gut is.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## carpforce1 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Tach auch,

unter 100 Ah brauchst du nicht anzufangen.

Ich habe eine Bleigel mit 110 Ah kombiniert mit dem Rhino VX 54 und das ist mir mittlerweile für eine Tagestour zu wenig.
Schaluchboot ist ein Zeepter 330.

Wenn ich auf dem See unterwegs bin mit nur Paltzwechseln oder auslegen reicht es für einen bis zwei Tage. 
Auf dem Fluss reicht es nur für 2 - 3 Km Flussauf bei Schaltstuff 3 - 4, dann schalte ich selber ab, da ich den Akku nicht strapazieren möchte.

Grüße


----------



## Frankia (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

ja, dein Konzept ist echt nicht rund. ... und denk dran...LiPo einmal leer gefahren: Dann ist die Batterie ein Fall für den Umweltbrummi ;-)


----------



## rogreg (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Na gut, ihr habt mich weichgeklopft  Ich lege meinen handgeschnitzten Solarplan mal bis auf weiteres ad acta. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Aber ich danke herzlich für eure aufrichtigen Meinungen, die mir schon mal eine Menge Ärger und Geld erspart haben, so wie es scheint.

Obwohl ich als Kind oft mit meinem Vater (ohne Boot) angeln war, hab ich erst letztes Jahr die Angelprüfung gemacht und somit ist das meine erste Saison mit Jahreslizenz. 
Ich werde mich mal langsam herantasten. Mein Revier hat 156Ha, sandigen Untergrund mit recht viel Kraut und liegt relativ windgeschützt. Ich geh von meiner Wohnung 5min zu fuß hin.

Wollte nur noch wissen, ob hier Erfahrungen mit dem Rhino oder dem preislich noch günstigeren Excursion vorliegen. Gibts da nennenswerte Unterschiede in Verbrauch, Leistung, Lebensdauer? Kann mir natürlich nur wer sagen, der beide Modelle kennt. Ich denke, die 2Jahre Garantiezeit sollten sie überstehen, bis dahin hab ich  meine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht und mir einen Überblick verschafft. 
Liebe Grüße aus Wien
ro


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Ich denke, solange die nicht von Minn Kota sind, kommen die alle aus demselben Komplex in China, da würde ich mal locker drauf wetten. 

Kleine Geschichte am Rande. Ein Freund kauft sich einen 200 Euro No Name Motor und hatte nie Ärger. Ein Freund kaufte sich einen 600 Euro MinnKota, weil er keinen Billigkram haben wollte, der sowieso nur ausfällt. Der MinnKota ist dann bei der ersten Tour kaputt gegangen.


----------



## ulf (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*

Hallo

Für den Rhino gibt's schon mal Ersatzteile, beim  Excursion weis ich das jetzt ehrlich gesagt aber nicht. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*



rogreg schrieb:


> Wollte nur noch wissen, ob hier Erfahrungen mit dem Rhino oder dem preislich noch günstigeren Excursion vorliegen.


Bis auf das hin und wieder ein Plastikantriebspropeller durch Eigenverschulden hops geht, läuft der Rhino problemlos. 
Bei deinem Areal nimm dann gleich eine 140Ah Batterie.


----------



## rogreg (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot - Elektromotor - Solar?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kleine Geschichte am Rande. Ein Freund kauft sich einen 200 Euro No Name Motor und hatte nie Ärger. Ein Freund kaufte sich einen 600 Euro MinnKota, weil er keinen Billigkram haben wollte, der sowieso nur ausfällt. Der MinnKota ist dann bei der ersten Tour kaputt gegangen.



So eine ähnliche Geschichte hab ich auch schon gehört. Er hatte dann auch noch große Probleme bei der Reklamation und wartete ewig auf die Reparatur. Um die Kohle hätte er sich lieber 3 Motoren von einem Billigen bestellt, hat er gemeint. Da wäre zumindest einer dabei gewesen, der garantiert funktioniert hätte.


----------

